# New TiVo HD hits store



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Please move if not in the appropriate area
BB: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8386999&type=product&id=1180743545252
CC:http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/TiVo...88555/catOid/-12883/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
Series 3's little brother has hit the store for $299. It sports a smaller (160Gb) HD than the series 3 (250Gb) and does not have all the bells and whistles it big brother, such as no one touch recording or instant replay.
CC Comparison Chart:http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/comp...2883&nstr=20012866 20012883 40005460&link=ref


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

20 hour capacity and $14.95 month and only OTA, quite pricey and not much for the money.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

davring said:


> 20 hour capacity and $14.95 month and *only OTA*, quite pricey and not much for the money.


Not sure where you're getting the "only OTA". It can't do satellite, but it can do cable and with CableCard functionality, it can replace your STB...if you don't mind doing w/out PPV and VOD...and you don't care about any new HD channels being on SDV. But, yeah I agree with you about it not being worth the money for a lot of folks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have 2 TiVo Series 2's.

If it had component or HDMI HD input's I'd look at it, but Dinosaur NTSC tuner will be obsolete in less than 18 mos and you have to get a cable card to use it with digital cable.

More trouble than it's worth.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

No expert here, could very well be wrong, but I understand cable is switching to "switched video" which would not be compatable with cable card ready equipment.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Cable is always saying they have a "new technology" in the works.

Don't let it stop you....it takes years to implement those new formats.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

davring said:


> No expert here, could very well be wrong, but I understand cable is switching to "switched video" which would not be compatable with cable card ready equipment.


Don't count on it happening sooon. The cable companies would have to scrap many hundreds of thousands of cable boxes.


----------

